# Tripping about today's rating



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

Today was my first day back after an Uber sabbatical since last November. I thought it went great. I worked 5 hours, did 9 rides, and thought they all went smoothly. I got to every location within 5-10 minutes of the ping, got everyone to their location quickly and safely, was friendly but not too chatty, offered water, and my car was spotless. When I got home, I logged on to see how much I had made for the day and was shocked to see I only had a 4.0 for today. I can't think of anything that went wrong and now am worried I'm going to get a warning off of one day's work. I hate this system where you can't get any feedback about what caused a low rating. I guess I'll just try to dust myself off and try a little harder. I just wish I knew what I was supposed to try harder at.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Andy Fielder said:


> Today was my first day back after an Uber sabbatical since last November. I thought it went great. I worked 5 hours, did 9 rides, and thought they all went smoothly. I got to every location within 5-10 minutes of the ping, got everyone to their location quickly and safely, was friendly but not too chatty, offered water, and my car was spotless. When I got home, I logged on to see how much I had made for the day and was shocked to see I only had a 4.0 for today. I can't think of anything that went wrong and now am worried I'm going to get a warning off of one day's work. I hate this system where you can't get any feedback about what caused a low rating. I guess I'll just try to dust myself off and try a little harder. I just wish I knew what I was supposed to try harder at.


Probably only one pax has rated you so far and gave you a 4. Don't stress.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Also, from what I've read from current/former uber drivers, uber doesn't start seriously tracking your ratings until after I believer 100 or so rides. So you'll have plenty of time to get that rating back up in the 4 .8 and up...


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you, Fuzzyelvis. I thought they all did the ratings instantly after leaving the car. I've really got it in my head from this forum that anything lower than 4.6 is grounds for dismissal. I just ordered a Goasis to bribe my pax with funsize Snickers, multiple phone chargers, and itty bitty water bottles on a blue lighted tray. Do I have to learn how to spotify too? I guess this gives me a goal. I'm having a hard time connecting the rating with the way the day went so hopefully by tomorrow it will go up. Boy, I wish we could get specific feedback about what pax might have been unhappy with.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Andy Fielder said:


> Thank you, Fuzzyelvis. I thought they all did the ratings instantly after leaving the car. I've really got it in my head from this forum that anything lower than 4.6 is grounds for dismissal. I just ordered a Goasis to bribe my pax with funsize Snickers, multiple phone chargers, and itty bitty water bottles on a blue lighted tray. Do I have to learn how to spotify too? I guess this gives me a goal. I'm having a hard time connecting the rating with the way the day went so hopefully by tomorrow it will go up. Boy, I wish we could get specific feedback about what pax might have been unhappy with.


 i saw a sign at the zoo once, dont feed the animals.

Seriously giving them water and drinks doesnt help ratings as many drivers here will attest. just keep doing what you are doing. things will get better.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you. Bribery never worked with friends, teachers, bosses, or dates so why do I think Uber is any different? I was thinking of taking some Uber rides as a passenger to get a sense of the experience from the other side.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Andy Fielder said:


> Thank you, Fuzzyelvis. I thought they all did the ratings instantly after leaving the car. I've really got it in my head from this forum that anything lower than 4.6 is grounds for dismissal. I just ordered a Goasis to bribe my pax with funsize Snickers, multiple phone chargers, and itty bitty water bottles on a blue lighted tray. Do I have to learn how to spotify too? I guess this gives me a goal. I'm having a hard time connecting the rating with the way the day went so hopefully by tomorrow it will go up. Boy, I wish we could get specific feedback about what pax might have been unhappy with.


The snickers will end up with chocolate stuck to your seats and the wrappers on the floor. Plus hurt rating when next pax sits on the mess. I would NEVER do chocolate. I tried mints and it didn't help rating OR tips. But I did end up with trash even though I have a trash bag in the car on the back of the front passenger seat.

Pax can not rate you or wait to rate you. Most don't right away anyway. The trip number includes cancels and the rating could be from one pax in 10 trips or all 10 (not likely). You will never know.

I think you're trying too hard. Relax.

Oh and f*** spotify. I have android so don't have it and not one pax has asked. But those here who have say it f**** up their audio. Give the pax an aux cord if you must. I never offer although I have one and a couple of phone chargers if they ask but if they ask about the radio I do have satellite and let them pick the station (within reason).


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The snickers will end up with chocolate stuck to your seats and the wrappers on the floor. Plus hurt rating when next pax sits on the mess. I would NEVER do chocolate. I tried mints and it didn't help rating OR tips. But I did end up with trash even though I have a trash bag in the car on the back of the front passenger seat.
> 
> Pax can not rate you or wait to rate you. Most don't right away anyway. The trip number includes cancels and the rating could be from one pax in 10 trips or all 10 (not likely). You will never know.
> 
> ...


 Oh fuzzy why put trash in the trash bag when there is is a perfectly good floor to throw it onto


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis is the Uber voice of authority. Just logged on and my rating went up to 4.8.


----------



## Tmull2015 (May 17, 2015)

First off Andy....don't trip man! I am sure you did a great job!!! I am sure a lot of people never rate their experience. Most need to be where they need to be and forget all about it in 5 mins. Not sure that candy, mints, water etc. is the best idea as you could be opening yourself up to all kinds of lawsuits etc. Not to mention, making your car a trash dump! Just keep on doing your drives as you have been and chill.....if you are stressed as heck, your riders will pick up on it and it is bound to show in their ratings! Just be you and forget the rest!!! Good luck!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Race to the bottom: prices drop to barely sustainable levels. We pickup trash thinking they paid for a limo and all they go is short trips. Ratings go down with these entitled people thinking you make huge money from them.


----------



## KSTEPH (May 4, 2015)

Absolutely. At these low prices on UberX, they are paying for the ride and nothing more. It's not economically feasible (in my market at least @0.95/mile) to buy all that extra stuff.


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

Very true. It's hard making bank on a two mile ride. It couldn't hurt some of these 20 year olds to take a stroll once in awhile.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Probably only one pax has rated you so far and gave you a 4. Don't stress.


+1


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No gum, no mints, no water, I don't ask for your preferred route.

4.88 after 4,000+ rides


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Ratings mean nothing. Just do a good job, know your area, clean car and you're all set


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> No gum, no mints, no water, I don't ask for your preferred route.
> 
> 4.88 after 4,000+ rides


I was 4.89/4.90 until I started driving drunks after midnight. Every week I did that, I sank 0.01 lower. I am at 4.86 now. It is very troubling to me. I have never been that low. By the way, I have more than 2200 rides.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It's probably best just to ignore the ratings and hope for the best. That will help loosen the leash that uber has around the drivers necks.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

If they see a trend, you may risk deactivation. But if they are all surge fares, I am sure you have a defense. Don't sweat it. I had a driver in Chicago this morning that was a 4.5. She had the personality of a paper clip, but I got where I needed to.

BTW, people. Don't pick up with your windows down. It's just tacky.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Yeah same things happening to me. Everything goes smoothly after 10+ rides. I spend the rest of my day doing homework then sleep. Next morning, I check my email. My rating drops several 0.1 points for no reason.

Every.single.time.

I offer gum, chargers + ports on both Android/iOS, a trash dispenser (aka: cereal box), and AC or windows. I received 1 flag for safety and friendliness out of 130 rides.

I believe I went from 4.76 to 4.68 after a week or so. I've worked for about a month part-time and I'm thinking of doing this full-time during summer break to see if my ratings go up. :/ Hopefully.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

She is a girl and gets a pass. 

Only the most recent 500 trips are tracked.


----------

